# AMNTS.........that's what i'm calling it.



## chefrob (Jul 27, 2012)

well i got one of todds' new tube pellet smoke generators and i must say it is well built and just as easy to use as all of it's predecessors. as for time of burn i filled up the AMNTS and got 4 hrs of voluminous smoke. when i use the AMNPS i get a longer smoke but i have to light both ends (and get about the same burn time) to get the amount of smoke that the AMNTS put out for me. i was excited to try the AMNTS since i have had trouble keeping the AMNPS lit in my upright gasser when using the flame but the only smoking i needed to get done on my day off was some BBB and i cold smoke that but i plan on trying the AMNTS on a bird next week. as a cold smoking unit the AMNTS worked great and put out lots of smoke and actually cut my smoke time from 10-12 down to 8-9 hrs due to the amount of smoke generated. if for some reason you have not gotten yer grimey lil' hands on ANY of todd's smoke generators you are truely missing out. i have been lucky enough to have worked with the AMNS, AMNPS and now the AMNTS and i can say that they have made me a cold smoking pro. i get predictable, consistent and flavorful results with no bitterness whether i am doing bacon, chiptotles, sausages or whatever i choose to cold smoke. from what i hear the AMNTS could be the answer to the propane smokers issues and from what i've seen so far, i have high hopes.













IMGP2072.jpg



__ chefrob
__ Jul 27, 2012


















IMGP2071.jpg



__ chefrob
__ Jul 27, 2012


















IMGP2083.jpg



__ chefrob
__ Jul 27, 2012


















IMGP2084.jpg



__ chefrob
__ Jul 27, 2012


















IMGP2085.jpg



__ chefrob
__ Jul 27, 2012


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info on the AMNTS! A gasser is in my future to go with the MES 40. That's some great looking bacon too!!!!!


----------



## driedstick (Aug 2, 2012)

great lookin bacon chef!! I have both also and love them both but I am leaning towards the ampts I do alot of jerky and summer

sausage and pepperoni sticks so I think for me I get the best smoke where I place the tube --- just luv it.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 2, 2012)

Dang Rob - how did I miss this one - great looking bacon - something more for me to taste when I can finally get back over for a visit 

Anyone notice the ninja knife skills? He is amazing


----------



## boykjo (Aug 2, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Dang Rob - how did I miss this one -


Me too ...... BBB looks awesome Rob....... I need to get a few of the amnts's.......


----------



## quedawg (Aug 2, 2012)

Awesome looking bacon.


----------



## hitechredneck (Aug 2, 2012)

So where would you put the AMNTS while doing a hot smoke in a gas smoker?  Certainly not right above the flame in the chip tray...?


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 2, 2012)

HiTechRedNeck said:


> So where would you put the AMNTS while doing a hot smoke in a gas smoker?  Certainly not right above the flame in the chip tray...?


Seems there are different ways to use it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...r-in-my-masterbuilt-smokehouse-propane-smoker

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123923/wangs-via-mf-tube-amznps


----------



## chefrob (Aug 3, 2012)

HiTechRedNeck said:


> So where would you put the AMNTS while doing a hot smoke in a gas smoker?  Certainly not right above the flame in the chip tray...?


 not sure yet...every smoker is different. gues i'll see what works for others and then test it out on mine.

gary.....still hot as heck, cool down is after holloween.


----------



## hitechredneck (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, I'm convinced.  I'm going to get one for my propane smoker.  I will likely use it in my weber charcoal grill as well for when I'm doing hamburgers and steaks just to give me an added kick.


----------

